

Education data startup Clever (S12) hits big milestone, makes new hire - 2arrs2ells
http://gigaom.com/2012/08/21/education-data-startup-clever-hits-big-milestone-makes-new-hire/

======
2arrs2ells
Hey HN, Clever's platform is making it easy for hackers to build startups in
education. Take a look at our APIs (<https://getclever.com/developers/docs>) &
let us know what you think.

Previous coverage: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4163856>

And we're hiring: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4399052>

~~~
ceejayoz
Major, major kudos for including a functioning demo API key in your curl
examples. Drives me nuts when you can't take a peek at sample data without
signing up for a test app (and spending a few hours populating the empty
account).

~~~
smcguinness
Is the sample data the only data about the student that Clever handles? Or
does Clever allow for more more data for schools to be added. Specifically,
I'm curious about phone numbers for students and teachers.

~~~
2arrs2ells
We're adding new data fields all the time, based on partner requests. Send me
an email & let's talk.

------
mukaiji
This idea may have a lot more impact than anyone may possibly conceive today.
"infrastructure" company rarely get the credit, but they are a true catalyst
for innovation. I think clever is one of those and I really hope their work
change education and help others change education. A truly laudable goal!

------
joesheehan
When you say 1000 schools, do you mean 1000 schools using your product
everyday or that one person from 1000 schools has filled out the form on your
website?

~~~
2arrs2ells
The former!

Clever is deployed in > 1,000 schools, moving data on > 350,000 students to
applications every day.

~~~
joesheehan
Just to clarify: 1000+ schools are using Clever for ALL of their student data
and not just some test accounts?

~~~
2arrs2ells
Yes!

------
pedromorales
Can you share any examples sites that have been built on your API?

~~~
2arrs2ells
GigaOM mentioned a few of our partners - Mastery Connect, TenMarks, Sokikom

